# Historical Train Depot



## ledgestonepainting (Mar 18, 2009)

Here was a fun one.














Originally all off white trim with light beige walls. We put in the crown, the upper chair rail and built the fluted "screen" between the two windows.







So here is the funny story about this one. The lady for the historical society had already ordered the paint (Duration) from SW. SW already had the paint mixed all I had to do was pick up a PO from her and pick up the paint from them. I get to the store and the guy loads two 5's on a dolly and follows me out the door. By the way, it's a 14x15 room 12 ft ceilings. I'm thinking, there's no way I'm using all this. We get to the back of my truck and he says I'll have to make another trip with the rest. He goes in and comes out with 15 singles. Yes 25 gallons of duration!!! The bill was over $1200. I used 1 and a half on the lower maroon and two and a half of the upper green. When I turned the PO and the key into her afterwards she asked if the would have paint for touch-ups. I told her they had enough to repaint it for the next 100 years.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Who guesstimated the gallonage?

OH, nice little building and work done on it.


----------



## ledgestonepainting (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't know who actually guesstimated but the lady said they wanted to make sure they had enough.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

holy shipt man! Wow. Looked nice though man! :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice job! What a waste of paint though! And this past weekend it was 25% off!


----------



## waho6o9 (Jun 3, 2009)

Clean work.:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice work, great story! Really though... 25 GALLONS!? How the hell does somebody mistaken an extra 20 gallons? I get made when I have 1 extra, pissed if I have 2. :laughing:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ledgestonepainting said:


> He goes in and comes out with 15 singles. Yes 25 gallons of duration!!! The bill was over $1200. I used 1 and a half on the lower maroon and two and a half of the upper green. When I turned the PO and the key into her afterwards she asked if the would have paint for touch-ups. I told her they had enough to repaint it for the next 100 years.


So... You stuck it on eBay and joined here using another nick then eh? :laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> So... You stuck it on eBay and joined here using another nick then eh? :laughing:


:laughing: :thumbup: 
Funny. Still waiting for the follow up post on that one.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

very nice, I like the color combo!:thumbsup:


----------



## ledgestonepainting (Mar 18, 2009)

TooledUp said:


> So... You stuck it on eBay and joined here using another nick then eh? :laughing:


 Nope, wasn't my mistake or my color.:no:


----------

